# Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp



## Schwingspitze (8. August 2012)

Wollte mal fragen mit wie viel € die so gehandelt werden ???
2 x 12 Fuß , 2,5 lbs.  1 x 12 Fuß 3 lbs.
Die Ruten sind ca. 18 Jahre alt und in einem sehr gutem Zustand.
HANDGEBAUT vom Rutenbauer, also Unikate 


Gruß Dete |wavey:


----------



## sundangler (8. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

100-150?


----------



## Notung (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Hallo,
kommt auf den Rutenbauer an, 
für eine CMW so 150€ für unbekannte Namen nicht mehr als 100€.

Gruß


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Oder vielleicht doch 'n bißchen mehr.......|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwingspitze (9. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

SUPIIIIII,
schlotterschätt,
genau das habe ich mir auch vorgestellt.
Die Teile sind einfach SUPER
Gruß Dete

P.S. vielleicht hat ja wer Intresse #h


----------



## jkc (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Hm, vertue ich mich da, oder ist da inetwa der Preis den die Teile mal neu gekostet haben?

Grüße JK


----------



## rainerle (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

......sorry, mag jetzt vielleicht hart klingen aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du noch der andere mehr als 150Euro für die Kev*s bekommst. Es sind und bleiben Ruten von der Stange die mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Blank haben - mögen sie noch so toll sein.

Beispiel meinerseits: 13ft Armalite 2.5lbs - handbuilt in England - 3 Stück für 600 Euro - Top Zustand - gekauft letztes Jahr November.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Handgebaute Ruten bringen leider weniger ein, als Stangenruten. Qualitativ zwar unlogisch, aber so ist der Markt. Weiterhin lassen sich Dreiersätze besser verkaufen, als Einzelstücke. 
Ich denke 250 Euro für das Paar sind realistisch (bei gutem Zustand).


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Also... man bekommt die alten Blanks (Germany) teilweise noch *neu* und da kosten die Teile 100-150€.

Dementsprechend fände ich es nicht angemessen, vom Zustand natürlich abhängig, die Ruten für U150€ zu verkaufen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## rainerle (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

....unter 150 E / Stück oder das Paar?

Hast Du schon mal einen 18 Jahre alten Blank (welcher gefinished wurde und später benutzt) in der Hand gehabt? 

Jochen, wir reden hier von Sportex und nicht von Bruce&Walker, NorthWestern, Harrison oder Century. Nicht das Sportex einen damals schlechteren Blank produziert hätte aber Sportex hatte und hat nunmal nicht diese "Aura" welche ein paar Euro's zusätzlich bedeuten. 

Ich betrachte das mal so: der Blank / die Ruten dürften ziemlich "wabbelig" sein. Um damit ein einigermaßen Spektrum des Angelns abzudecken müßten die Ruten neu aufgebaut werden. Soll heißen: Ringe ab, Blank abschleifen, Steckverbindungen nachpassen, neu lackieren und neu beringen. Unter Freunden so ca. 125 bis 150 Euro / Stück. Dann noch 125 Euro / Rute für die Rute selbst. Dann liegst Du bei minimum 250 Euro / Rute und hast immer noch sehr beschränkte Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Nur die Ruten zu kaufen und dann nicht zu fischen - da wären mir dann selbst die 125 Euro pro Rute zuviel und die Ruten zu schade. Schaut mal einfach in den einschlägigen Börsen nach wieviel eine 18jährige Sportex in gutem Zustand noch bringt.

Bezüglich des reinen Blanks: dieser wäre für mich die erste Wahl!

1. Noch nicht gefischt
2. Keine "Rückbau"arbeiten notwendig und deshalb auch keine Kosten dafür
3. Ergo: bessere Qualität zu niedrigeren Preis bei freier Gestaltungsmöglichkeit


----------



## Angler9999 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Mein Bruder hat eine Kev....
Als Liebhaber würde ich nen hunni bezahlen.
Sonst nur 50-60€
Der Markt bietet dafür einfach zu viele gute Stangenware zum guten Preis.


----------



## jkc (10. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat eine Kev....
> Als Liebhaber würde ich nen hunni bezahlen.
> Sonst nur 50-60€
> Der Markt bietet dafür einfach zu viele gute Stangenware zum guten Preis.


|good:


----------



## HSV1887 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Der Markt bietet dafür einfach zu viele gute Stangenware zum guten Preis.



Wahre Worte


----------



## Schwingspitze (11. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Ganz schöne Meinungs und Preisunterschiede, von 50 - 200 € :q


----------



## Case (11. August 2012)

*AW: Die guten alten Sportex Kev - Carp*

Mit nem Mittelwert von 125 solltest Du recht zufrieden sein. Aber das musst auch erst mal kriegen.

Case


----------

